# Pet travel on plane questions...



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

So my pup might be a little too big to travel in cabin depending on which airline we use...thus he might have to go in cargo. Anybody travelled with their dog or cat in cargo?

I am in Canada and it would be a short flight...only about an hour and a half direct.

The advantage of him flying in cabin is he is with me but in a pet carrier that he is not used to and I worry that he will get really anxious and be spending his time tyring to escape while he is under the seat. The advantage of in cargo is more roomier carrier and he is more used to that type of carrier. I guess the cargo hold where they put them is the same temp. as the cabin and his pressurized.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Check with your vet to get a reading on whether you should feed them before you go and whether there should be some way to keep them hydrated during the trip. A plane is pressurized to 11,000 ft with near zero humidity. This can dehydrate them quickly. Also what your options for medication might be. A cargo hold can be very dry and fairly loud filled with strange noises which is going to stress out some dogs a lot more than others. If they're nervous to begin with they might have to be given dog-xanax. 

Two of my 4 dogs would not travel well in cargo (one has dog-PTSD and the other is a high strung nut job who has to wear a shame-cone to keep from eating her tail) but the other two would do fine. The ones that would be ok are goofy midsized dogs anyway so there's no choice there.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Some airlines won't let let's in the cargo area during the summer. There was a story in the news already this year about a woman trying to fly home after delaying her flight, only to find out that she could no longer bring her dog back with her. So don't assume anything when booking your flight. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

They do accept pets by cargo. I phoned and checked to make sure.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Plus you have to prepay so they are not going to let you pay if they don't accept pets.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening highwood
Cargo holds are pressurized like the passenger compartment, typically 8000' equivalent altitude. For a short flight pets should be fine, but some find it traumatic.


----------



## Fenix (Jul 2, 2013)

Cargo is different than in the hold so you may want to clarify. REgardless of the time of year, pets can fly cargo, but it is very expensive. In the hold will often have black out times so you need to be aware of that. I have flown my dogs (three different ones) many times transatlantically. The things I worry about are the heat and the reputation of the airline. I also always check with the flight attendants (and pilot/co-pilot if they are there when I board) to let them know that dogs are being boarded and would they please give me a heads up when loaded. Air Canada did a very good job (summer too) with my dogs. It was a 100 degree day on the ground in ATL and they kept the dogs in an AC controlled room, boarding them last.

I sometimes will drug my dogs, but only a half dose. One is very sensitive to it (the bigger one). The minpin just goes crazier. It amps him up big time. Neither love to fly and may find it stressful, but mine have never shown long term effects.

I have never had a real issue with the dogs and flying.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I would like to put them in a small plane and go zero-G though.


----------



## Pamvhv (Apr 27, 2014)

Cargo is horrible and many pets die each year in the summer months. Please be careful and read up on the airline and horror stories from that airline.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening Runs like Dog

What about zero-g and dog-vomit in your small plane seems appealing :scratchhead:





Runs like Dog said:


> I would like to put them in a small plane and go zero-G though.


----------



## bravenewworld (Mar 24, 2013)

My pets have logged enough miles to deserve their own frequent flyer cards! I would not put a pet in cargo if you can at all help it. 

I've seen airlines load/unload the animals and they are not treated very well. I went to pick up my cats once and found the airline had left them on the tarmac to bake in their crates in the hot sun for HOURS!!! Never again.  

Is there any way your pet can either fly in cabin with you or you can use a bonded ground transport service?


----------

